# How to drain Oracle Touch/hot water problem



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

I’m taking my Oracle Touch in to be repaired. When I try to get hot water it spurts everywhere and doesn’t go in the cup. Also the machine has been making noises recently. When it is turned off it hisses for ages inside the machine.

I need to drain the boilers like you do in the descale programme. What’s the best way please since I can’t find any info online. Do I do it with the machine off?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Ask the precise question on the I/net , there are clear precise instructions in videos.
Cool / cold M/ch, set program (2 buttons) remove rubber plug, release two screws (flat head 3 mm)


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. The video you mention is for the Oracle not the touch. The 2 button thing doesn’t work on the touch. The repair place said I had to start the first few steps of the descale cycle then turn the machine which I have done now.


----------

